
Deploy your ML models in 10 mins - TerriDinh
We have an idea of building a CI&#x2F;CD system for machine learning models. So to speak, the tool will help:
- Automate integration of ML models in your pipeline
- Automate Model testing (in both end-to-end and customized&#x2F;fragmented flow).
- Automate model deployment to any clouds, with function to manage versions.
- Visualize deployment monitor&#x2F;tracking.<p>What does it mean to you?
- Faster to deploy your ML models
- More efficient to manage and monitor your deployment process.<p>We&#x27;d like to know if these functions really help ease your pain points about ML model deployment, or if it has missed anything critical. Of course, we&#x27;d love to hear your feedback on the UI&#x2F;UX as well.<p>PS: We&#x27;ve just built a CLI for this product, so if any of you want to give it a try and have a deeper discussion with us, please leave your email in the comment section.
======
aledalgrande
Are you thinking something like Amazon Sagemaker, generalized for any cloud?

~~~
mei118
If you're talking about deployment concept, yes. But we strictly focus on
model deployment, while Sagemaker stretches to other aspects like training and
tuning models.

Two things I think we can "beat" SageMaker: \- Pipeline (workflow)
visualization \- Use of cross-platform servers. As far as I know, you can only
use AWS with Sagemaker?

Other than that, we're still thinking of how to compete with Sagemaker in
terms of deployment capability so if you have any ideas, please share with us.

------
reggiepret
Hi, definitely interested in this product!

Keen to use the CLI version.

do you have a sign up form?

~~~
mei118
hey reggiepret, I'm one of Podder's makers. Thank you for your interest.

Please visit our website [https://podder.ai/](https://podder.ai/) and sign up
for a CLI demo there. Waiting for you!

